# A Pleasant Interlude on the Roosevelt Island Tram



## FastTrax (Sep 14, 2021)

Enjoy:


----------



## oldman (Sep 17, 2021)

I used to enjoy going to New York City and all it had to offer. Not anymore.


----------

